# Is there anyone who has tried CBT hypnotherapy for SAD ?



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

? ? ?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

CBT _and/or_ hypnotherapy or is there actually "CBT hypnotherapy" ?


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> CBT _and/or_ hypnotherapy or is there actually "CBT hypnotherapy" ?


http://www.cbt-association-hypnosis.com/index.html

Interesting ...


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

^That doesn't seem to be "CBT hypnotherapy," but a course targeted at hypnotherapists to learn how to do CBT.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> ^That doesn't seem to be "CBT hypnotherapy," but a course targeted at hypnotherapists to learn how to do CBT.


Yeah. I just thought it was interesting. Why would you go to a hypnotherapist for CBT; why not go to a regular therapist who goes to school to learn different therapeutic methods? I guess that wouldn't be much different than going to a GP to get meds instead of a psychiatrist.


----------

